
Defiant Washington DC Mayor Renames Plaza 'Black Lives Matter Plaza' - adrian_mrd
https://www.bbc.com/news/world-us-canada-52941254
======
dirtydroog
It's so sad to see the BBC caught up in all this. It used be a reputable news
source, the BBC World Service was just that - listened to the world over.

Now it's this.

~~~
detaro
What do you mean by "caught up in all this"? It shouldn't report about this
happening? You don't like some wording they use?

~~~
dirtydroog
It's very clearly anti-Trump (I live in the UK). As for the article, there's
this part:

"The president was criticised for ordering authorities to forcibly remove
peaceful protesters from a square outside the White House so he could cross
the street to take a photo in front of a church."

Wasn't it the AG that ordered the protesters to be moved?

Either way, who cares. This is HN, not reddit (although sometimes I wonder)

~~~
moistly
> Wasn't it the AG that ordered the protesters to be moved?

(A) Barr denies it.

(B) The buck stops at the President's desk.

